# US Passport Renewal for Spanish Residents



## vidaloca (Aug 26, 2013)

Help, please, from any US Nationals resident in Spain. I am a Spanish resident and have dual British/US Nationality. My US passport is due for renewal and I have been looking at the procedure for doing this. In 2004 when I last renewed, it was all done by post through Madrid, the new passport being received with a couple of weeks. From the US Embassy Madrid website now however it would appear that the only way now to renew is by personal visit to the nearest US Consulate Office to present the application along with the expiring passport and make payment of the appropriate fee. This means that I will have to travel to Madrid, factoring in to the passport renewal costs the travel/accommodation costs, to deal with this as the Valencia Consulate office is no longer open. In these times of economic crisis, this is a not a welcome prospect.

Am I reading the US Embassy webpage right or is it still possible to submit passport renewals by post? I meet all the requirements which enable me to use the form DS-82, i.e. my present passport will accompany the application etc., so renewal will be a very simple process for a 'known' person.

Many thanks.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

No, you are right. It is not possible any longer by post. You can do it through another person, however. I just renewed my sister's passport here in Barcelona. She has both US and Spanish passports, and lives in Granada. She mailed me her old passport, and application, and I took it to the Consulate here in Barcelona. They accepted the application, but requested a signed authorization from her for me to pick it up (not notarized).
It all went very smoothly, and it was ready in a week.


----------



## vidaloca (Aug 26, 2013)

Many thanks, Elisa, for your prompt and helpful reply. Looks like it will be a mini-break for us sometime in the next couple of months.


----------



## johnking (Aug 29, 2013)

*Suma*

Hi new to this, can any body out there help me , just bought a property in Spain and have received to Suma bills with the two previous owners names on them , one name was a owner from six years ago thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

johnking said:


> Hi new to this, can any body out there help me ,


Probably, but you need to put this in a thread on its own!
Go to the main Spain page and find the icon Post New Thread, under La Tasca and Spain Classified on the left hand side


----------

